# PPR sizing Tables&charts



## ابراهيم الجمل (11 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​​ ​​ اقدم لكم​​ ​​ ​ PPR sizing Tables&charts 

https://ibrahem-elgamal.blogspot.com/2017/11/ppr-sizing-tables.html

يارب يعجبكم 
​​


----------

